# Rape seed



## skizzix (Dec 19, 2009)

Howdy all. I am thinking of planting some Rape seed this Fall for my bees to munch on next spring. I understand it is a good source from which bees make excellent honey. 
I don't know very much about the varieties of rape seed. I see they have at least two varieties. One is for forage and the other for oil production. Which would be the best for the bees?. I live in Indiana, and I assume planting in the Fall would be the right time to plant. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

It crystalizes really fast so remember to harvest immediately!


----------

